# LR2/Mogrify install error



## shelleyt (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I downloaded both Image Magick & Mogrify 2 and attempted to load Mogrify into LR2. I am receiving the error message from the LR Plug-in Manager: *The plug-in description script "Info.lua" is missing*. I am new to plug-ins and am clueless as to what this means. The message on the left portion above add/remove is "Installed but not working." Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Shelley, welcome to the forum!

Just try removing it, rebooting and reinstalling. It just means it hasn't installed properly for some reason.


----------



## shelleyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Victoria, THANK YOU!! I had not tried that, as I figured it had to be something more involved. The plug-in is working, and I am thrilled to finally be able to add my logo to my photos! BTW, I got to this forum in the first place via your blog. Thanks!


----------

